# How bad is crystal meth?



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.

How dangerous is this?


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eh... not sure this is really the right forum for this?


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a secret said:


> I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.
> 
> How dangerous is this?


If you don't mind consuming drain cleaner and battery acid, then you should be okay. But if you don't then crystal Methamphetamine is likely not the drug for you. If you want to try a safe version, take Desoxyn, its pure and doesn't contain those nasty chemicals used to make the street crystallized version.


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never had a drug problem and I don't appreciate the accusation!

I once drank about half a beer at a party once, but that's it!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Meth is suitable if you have a day of house cleaning and want to spice things up a bit


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a secret said:


> I've never had a drug problem and I don't appreciate the accusation!
> 
> I once drank about half a beer at a party once, but that's it!


I don't think it matters if you had a drug problem or not, I don't think anyone would recommend you take crystal methamphetamine.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a secret said:


> I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.


Famous last words. Don't try meth. Heroin, maybe. Crack, ehhh. But meth? **** that.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

is that you megan?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a secret said:


> I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.
> 
> *How dangerous is this?*


Don't know, but a quick google search for "crystal meth:"


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything is bad when taken to excess.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

There's like..5 threads on the first page alone of the med forum discussing stimulant use. Given that context, the charged replies in this thread are amusing. Anyway, I'd agree with the guy who said the problem of buying it off the street is a concern.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

This really is no joke. I mean, I'm very concerned and scared at the fact that you already have done it once, and you have made a thread saying how you are considering to try it again. That tells me that it already has some kind of hold on you. There goes your hopes of being immune, or more powerful than meth right out the window.

If you want to be powerful and protect yourself then get rid of the source.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I seriously wouldn't advise trying it even once... the effects it has on peoples physical appearance alone is scary enough, just imagine what it'll do to your insides!


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

Nae said:


> There's like..5 threads on the first page alone of the med forum discussing stimulant use. Given that context, the charged replies in this thread are amusing. Anyway, I'd agree with the guy who said the problem of buying it off the street is a concern.


prescription stimulants are NOT like crystal meth. Desoxyn is not like crystal meth cause crystal meth is NEVER pure. Its always mixed with many dangerous chemicals. Only Desoxyn is pure methampehtamine. Its like apples and oranges.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Globodyne said:


> prescription stimulants are NOT like crystal meth. Desoxyn is not like crystal meth cause crystal meth is NEVER pure. Its always mixed with many dangerous chemicals. Only Desoxyn is pure methampehtamine. Its like apples and oranges.


Hence my comment about the concern of acquiring meth off the street. I think this situation is more comparable to a unwashed pesticide covered apple versus a thoroughly washed organically grown apple rather than apples and oranges. My implication was only to not kid oneself about drugs whether they are bought off the street or rx'd by a doctor.

All this talk about fruit has gotten me hungry.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Meth is meth, regardless of how it's made. Street meth made in clandestine labs might not be as pure as pharmaceutical grade meth, but they will both have the same effect. If anything, street meth would be less effective, seeing as it's tainted by all these "dangerous chemicals". Also, all drugs, regardless of who makes them, are made from "dangerous chemicals"; any remains should be washed out with solvents. When you hear about meth labs bursting into flames, it's usually from stupid people lighting up their crackpipes/cigarettes while they've got a big vat of solvent evaporating in an unventilated room/trailer (or from the phosphorous, depending what synth they're using). Big pharmaceutical companies probably just put more effort into purifying their products and take more precautions to keep their equipment uncontaminated than ******** making meth in their trailers.

I'd say the main difference between Desoxyn and street meth is the route of administration and the dosage. Smoking meth is obviously going to have a stronger effect than popping a Desoxyn pill of the same dose because it's absorbed faster and avoids first pass metabolism, and it will also have a shorter duration, which makes it inherently more addictive. The vapours are quite caustic I've heard too, which contributes to "meth mouth".


----------



## Globodyne (Oct 15, 2010)

Nae said:


> Hence my comment about the concern of acquiring meth off the street. I think this situation is more comparable to a unwashed pesticide covered apple versus a thoroughly washed organically grown apple rather than apples and oranges. My implication was only to not kid oneself about drugs whether they are bought off the street or rx'd by a doctor.
> 
> All this talk about fruit has gotten me hungry.


I'm gonna eat an apple too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

veron said:


> Don't know, but a quick google search for "crystal meth:"


That's what I remember from the TV shows on this - the drug ages people like 20-25 years in just two years of use.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Depends on how responsible you are with it.

If you take the time to eat, get proper sleep and only do low doses, I think it's not that bad. But if you binge or stay awake days on end or don't take care of yourself on it, then you shouldn't use it.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

In my experience testing yourself with drugs is not a good road to go down on. If you really want to try it then you should make an informed decision. Hard drugs aren't something to mess around with. Do some research and read up on it on erowid.com


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Crystal Meth IS the most dangerous, addictive, and destructive drug currently on the streets. People get addicted from a single use. I've seen it close up. I've seen people destroyed by it. It's far worse even than heroin. It WILL destroy your life. I only say that because I have seen it destroy lives first hand.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Uhhh.... watch a few episodes of intervention of people on that sh*t and you will see how bad it is. That sh*t scares the sh*t outta me!


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have a secret said:


> I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.
> 
> How dangerous is this?


I have no clue why you would want to try crystal meth. You want to prove to yourself that you can do it without getting hooked? What happens if you do? A life of addiction, possibly becoming homeless, losing your teeth and your sanity? I don't think I would take that risk. It is said that meth is the first or second most dangerous and addictive drug right next to heroin. You seriously want to risk becoming a homeless junkie?

Addiction to these kinds of drugs isn't something that you can overcome with will power. It is a chemical addiction in the brain. Meaning once you are addicted if you go without if for a certain amount of time you become sick and start throwing up and stuff. It's called being dope sick.

Watch the National Geographic show on meth. Also look up photos of meth addicts, they have no teeth and their face is all sucked in.

By the way just the fact that you tried a tiny bit and are now thinking about trying more is a symptom of addiction.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

One of the main reasons that the anitdrug campagins havent worked is because they exagerate and distort the truth. Meth is highly addictive but yes you can do it once and not be addicted. The chances of getting addcited are very high but some can and do quit and not everyone becomes a junkie without teeth. Its a bad idea, no one will debate that. But the exagerated scare tactics of if you do it once youll be an addict are false.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Drug propaganda is ridiculous and the drug war is the cause of the other wars. It also attracts other criminal behavior that it wouldn't if it was legalized.

I am prescribed Desoxyn (methamphetamine). I have used crystal meth before, and it made me high as a kite, whereas this does not at all. It is not crystalline. 

Those photos are ridiculous- I have known many addicts, some using for 16 years, and they look great. Some people also don't use meth but don't take care of themselves. Look at poverty from any time period and you will see the same faces.

People like to feel superior and say one drug is dangerous next to another, but the reality is- most people are unique. It won't make you overdose. It has advantages and disadvantages.

I will say something- if you are going to smoke it- brush your teeth first. It can wear down your enamel worse than lemons, and anything that coats your gumline to protect will help. Seriously, may not be friendly with teeth at any age. And for heaven's sake, don't hold in the smoke.


----------



## ambidexter (Jul 17, 2010)

i have a secret said:


> I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.
> 
> How dangerous is this?


This post doesn't seem to have any relationship to SA medication. Maybe it would be better post it on one of the other boards.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Banana Cream said:


> Drug propaganda is ridiculous and the drug war is the cause of the other wars. It also attracts other criminal behavior that it wouldn't if it was legalized.
> 
> I am prescribed Desoxyn (methamphetamine). I have used crystal meth before, and it made me high as a kite, whereas this does not at all. It is not crystalline.
> 
> ...


+1
If you use it on occasion its not that much of a problem, if you start taking it semi daily then it will become a severe problem and ruin you. Its absolutely capable of destroying your life, id also say its not a good drug to start with, MDMA has far more therapeutic potential for SA and doesnt lead to the same addiction problems as meth.

If you find it works for your SA, you can try to get it prescribed in the US.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd burn it and see what colors come up as part of a chemistry "test".
Seriously, I don't know why mess with hard drugs like there's nothing better to do with one's life. I tend to think of most drugs like they are cyanide, like eating poison.
A safer alternative for depression: vitamin B complex.
or a smoothie from 7-eleven, chills the brain good.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

First off, "dope sick" has jack **** to do with meth. It's a term used for when your body becomes sick from opiate withdrawl. "Kicking the habit" That phrase comes from opiate use also, because your legs will literally "kick" and you have a hard time stopping your legs from moving back and forth. 

And I used meth quite a few times, I never got addicted even though I had a large supply. This is because I used responsibly. I made sure I ate, slept and took care of personal hygeine.

I am not promoting it's use, but I'm not going to end up like the people in those photos just because I used meth here and there.

I gave up street drugs, but it seems like everybody concentrates on the worst cases, as if they never heard of a "casual user"...

But I highly recommend against smoking it. If you are going to use it, snorting or orally is probably the best bet. Just don't become obssed with it. Set limits and be responsible with it. And again, I am NOT promoting it's usage, I am just saying it won't turn you into a skeleton just because you use it. Moderation is the key.

It did make me more outgoing when I was on it, but you do grind your teeth and might possibly appear high, so I don't think it's an ideal drug for SA.

YAR


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

In this topic we see 2 pages of discussion in response to a banned troll.


----------



## mp333 (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a secret said:


> I'll admit that I did try a tiny bit but it was only some crumbs my brother left on the counter. I didn't know anything about it but I'm thinking of taking a hit from his pipe just to prove to myself that I can do it and not get hooked.
> 
> How dangerous is this?


This is a pretty bad idea I am assuming you are young bc i thought the same when i was younger. I never thought addiction was real so I tried to prove it wrong, I LOST! I was in the same boat the first thing i tried to prove wrong was ciggarets, i smoked for about week and 7 years later im still smokeing. Then i did the same for drugs I became addicted in no time. The first time i tried opiates I didnt stop after and was hooked for a few years. luckly in off them now its been about a year. Its a pretty bad feeling being addicted to drugs you need em all the time so you cant do anything else but them. I hope you dont try to prove yourself wrong because addiction is real and it will wipe your ***!!


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Yar.

I'm addicted to pain killers. I get them legally though, but my doc is not impressed because I ALWAYS go back early for more.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Methamphetamine is pretty much the most toxic drug out there period. One use in sufficient amounts WILL cause brain damage especially if smoked or snorted. It causes its damage through hyperthermia, oxidative stress from huge amount of dopamine release, and excitotoxicity from glutamate excess. The **** is poision and one use can lead to the equivalent of a MAJOR traumatic brain injury.

Heres a link to an article comparing meth use to it:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/464008/club_drugs_ecstasy_methamphetamine.html?cat=25

"Since the damage caused by methamphetamine use and traumatic brain injuries is so similar, researchers theorize that the same, or very similar, process is at work, regardless of which of the two factors caused the process to begin. "

"Using methamphetamine is like inflicting a traumatic brain injury on yourself. We found that a lot of brain cells are being injured by these drugs. That's alarming to society now. People don't seem to take club drugs as seriously as drugs such as heroin or cocaine," said Firas Kobeissy, a postdoctoral associate in the College of Medicine department of psychiatry


----------

